# My HR Giger Tattoo



## TimSE

still have some small touch up bits to do on the tail but tis pretty much finished now
the cam flash made it look lighter than it really is but ya

so pleased with it 

tis my fav piece by Giger who is my fav artist and his work and inspiration has always inspired me with my music so ya

(If you dont know - his drawings are his dreams as he gets night terrors)


----------



## sami

noice! I love Giger's work. I can't remember that one where it has a gun cut in half and the bullets inside are children. Fucking creepy!!


----------



## TimSE

ah ya i know the one
"Birthmachine" i think its called


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Giger is badass. Didn't he also do the microphone stand for Korns singer?


----------



## sami

TimSE said:


> ah ya i know the one
> "Birthmachine" i think its called



 awesome man, thats it!!


----------



## vontetzianos

Stealthtastic said:


> Giger is badass. Didn't he also do the microphone stand for Korns singer?


 
Yes. He gave one of three stands that he made to Jonathan Davis.


----------



## Mephistopheles

H.R. Giger is amazing.


----------



## hufschmid

nice tatoo


----------



## FanghornFlorist

i thought it would be a nicely done portrait of my favorite airbrush artist....oh well, still looks good.


----------



## cosmicamnesia

gigeriffic!


----------



## Daemoniac

vontetzianos said:


> Yes. He gave one of three stands that he made to Jonathan Davis.



I thought he gave him 3 out of 6.. 3 for Jon, who wanted them made, so if one breaks or something he has some left, and 3 for himself to put in his museums/art galleries, and then the mould was destroyed. Im pretty sure.


----------



## fateofthorns666

that is amazing, hr giger is like a modern monet, and he created the kewlest creature ever, the xenomorph


----------

